# Are computerised payslip (pdf file) accepted by ACS assessment?



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone submit assessment to ACS with computerised payslip? My case is very weird, my previous companies in 2008 was closed down, so I'm going to do Statutory Declaration instead of Company reference. Then I know ACS requires payslip together with SD. But that company just sent employee the computerised payslip (without signature or company stamp). I managed to ask ACS this question, they replied that all docs must be certified, so it means who certifying docs will require original document. And actually computerised payslip is not original document 

Did anyone experience the same situation? please give me some advices. Thanks.
Ryan.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
As per ACS guidelines while submitting your ACS application you don't need to upload any Payslips. You just need to upload the stat uatory declaratiions/reference letters. Along with that submit you previous companies experience letter/relieving letter.
For present company just submit that you are currently employed with that organization.
Along with your educationcal certificates.

No need for Pay slips for ACS. Pay slips will only be needed when you apply your VISA Application after getting the invite.

I did not submit any payslips and got +ve assessment within one week.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Ryan,
on second check on the ACS website I found that you need to submit only one of the following to
give proof of your employment. 
Only one of the following additional documents will be required for all Statutory Declarations or Affidavits:
 Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
 Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
 Termination Letter with corresponding dates

So if you have experience letters no need for Pay Slips.
Pay slips would only be required if you don't have any of the other two.

https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi,
> As per ACS guidelines while submitting your ACS application you don't need to upload any Payslips. You just need to upload the stat uatory declaratiions/reference letters. Along with that submit you previous companies experience letter/relieving letter.
> For present company just submit that you are currently employed with that organization.
> Along with your educationcal certificates.
> ...


Thanks bro,

Do you know how they calculate number of year experience for this example - this September I will have 5 years experience (10 points), but if I submit to do assessment now, I haven't reached 5 years, then I will just get 5 points. After we receive +ve assessment, if I wait till September to apply EOI, whether my point will be calculated as 10 or just 5 based on assessment.

Thank you for sharing 
Ryan.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
The number of years assessed as skilled by ACS depends on your education.
ACS will deduct some years from your total experience based on your graduation to deem to have met your skills.
For example if you have done a Bachelor of engineering in Computer sciences ACS will deduct 2 Years.
Similarly for Electronics normally 4 years will be deducted from your total experience(like in my case)
If you have done say mechanical or civil which is not closely related to the skills SOL you have applied to you may need to go through the RPL route and ACS may deduct 6 years from your total experience.
this is due to the reason that ACS considers based on your education how many years you need to meet up to the expectation of their demands.

Secondly on your question you can submit your EOI anytime. 
if now you don't manage to get 5 Years you will get less points. If by the time you don't get an invite to lodge a VISA and you complete 5 Years your points will automatically be increased though you may hav to submit proofs to DIBP indicating the same.


----------



## RyanNguyen (May 5, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi Ryan,
> on second check on the ACS website I found that you need to submit only one of the following to
> give proof of your employment.
> Only one of the following additional documents will be required for all Statutory Declarations or Affidavits:
> ...


what is experience letter that you are mentioning above? I don't have HR statement or Service Certificate, and perhaps I lost Termination Letter somewhere already (that's my bad experience). Hm....:confused2:


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

In that case I suggest you submit your payslips.
I would recommend you get them notorised as true copy when you submit to ACS.



RyanNguyen said:


> what is experience letter that you are mentioning above? I don't have HR statement or Service Certificate, and perhaps I lost Termination Letter somewhere already (that's my bad experience). Hm....:confused2:


----------

